# cneter wheel cap removal???



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...maybe this illustration will help(?):


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah, they just snap into place. The easiest and safest way is to remove the wheel and use the butt end of a screwdriver to tap them out.


----------

